# Possible to have two species of roaches at the same time?



## wrecking34 (Jun 23, 2018)

Hello all. Here is the situation I find myself in.

Approx 2 months ago, late at night, I discovered a male german cockroach climbing up the wall. I quickly captured it and disposed of it. Since then, I have made a coordinated effort to see if I could ever find any evidence whatsoever of anymore, purposely turning all lights off in the house very late at night, spying around with a very dim flashlight, etc, and neither myself, nor the two individuals I live with, have ever seen any evidence that there were more. No droppings, no dead corpses, absolutely nothing.

Last night, I'm nearly certain that the large bug I seen near my kitchen air conditioner was an American Cockroach. I was easily able to identify the first bug I encountered as a German one, and I'm positive this one was different.

It did not run or scatter when I shined the flashlight on it, and did not move very fast when running away, but looking at images on google, I'm nearly certain it was an American Cockroach. It was more golden in color, rather than the reddish brown I have seen on images. I attempted to capture it but was unsuccessful.


Is it possible to have two different species of roaches at the same time? How unlikely is it that these two sightings were just random encounters with a single bug? I'm located in Pennsylvania BTW.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Yes, of course. But you may just have seen a different age & gender.

Buy a glue trap for roaches & you'll know after the first night. Not sure if they still sell Roach Motels but a similar product is sold at hardware stores & even groceries.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

I'm no cockroach entomologist....

but, from Boston tp Ohio to Co to Nv to Cali.... when I've discovered one cockroach.... there sure were more.


----------



## PestGuy (Jan 15, 2018)

I've seen 3 types in one place. Germans are usually brought in on people. Just make sure it was definitely german and not a wood roach. The germans have two black "racing stripes" on their head, wood roaches do not. Other than that they look identical, but wood roaches come from the outside.


----------

